# French living in USA, what types of job can i do?



## anad (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, i am french and live in united states. I have my green card and able to work. I just wonder what types of job can i do (except for teacher and translator)? What degree do i need? I want to be able to speak french on the job. 
Thanks.


----------



## Michelle2224 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would try looking around on the internet and contacting a few places to try to network and to start I found France in the United States/ Embassy of France in Washington just as a suggestion. Maybe try emailing them or calling and see what they might be able to find for you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your French skills will be helpful in getting a job (in some parts of the country), but it's more likely you'd actually get a job based on being bi-lingual - both your French and the ability to speak, read and write English.

You could look for work as a bi-lingual secretary. Concentrate on companies with French ties. You give your location as "MA" which I assume is Massachusetts. A bit farther north, in New Hampshire, there is still a significant French Canadian community that might have need for your language skills. (Though the standard there is Canadian French.)

The French Consulate in Boston may be able to help you if they have a listing of French companies in the area. Or perhaps they'll have some job openings at the consulate (again, usually as a secretary).

The Americans tend to be as chauvinistic about their language as the French are. It's very difficult for an anglophone to find work in France where they can speak English on the job and I suspect the same is true for someone whose native language is French looking to find a job in the US where they can speak French all day.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

